# Align - Anyone else have this bowel change?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm on day 5 of Align for SIBO. First two days, nothing different. Days 3 and 4, increased abdominal cramping and bloating. Today, pleasantly surprised that instead of needing to use a bathroom within about 2 minutes (extreme urgency), I'm able to "hold it" for 10-15 minutes. However, normally when I have a BM, I can clearly tell when I am "done." Today what I've noticed is I'm not having a feeling of being "done" going to the bathroom. Even after a BM, I'm feeling like maybe I still need to go more.Sorry this is a bit graphic! Just wondering if anyone else has had this when they started on Align and if it subsided.Thanks,Nicole


----------



## Mabel (Aug 4, 2009)

I have been on Align for a week. And had three bouts with ungency and today I HAVE BEEN IN BATHROOM THREE TIMES. ALMOST DIA.iS THIS NORMAL? DO YOU THINK.MAZBEL


----------



## AM Ferraris (Aug 5, 2009)

I have been on Align now for six weeks. I am using it for the probiotic benefits, as I can not have yogurt(lactose intolerance). I take it at night with a bit of bread or crackers and half a glass of water. I sometimes get a bit of gas an hour or so later hence the reason why I take it a few hours before I go to bed. It took about a month before I really noticed that I did not have so much gas and bloating. I was constantly getting yeast infections before. I haven't had one since taking it. I just wish that the price would come down!


----------



## Mabel (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,I'm also lactose intolerance. A doctor told me many years ago that we can have yogurt even if we are lactose intolerance. I eat it all the time. I get the plan non fat kind and add my own things to it.Thanks, Mabel


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiYou need to give align at least 4 weeks to settle in. during that time, things may get worse before they get better.cheersIan


----------



## Mabel (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh this is so encouraging. I know that things take a while with natural things.I've had a good day today. PTLThanks,Mabel


----------

